# Spe enim salvi facti



## realpunkygirl

Hello there!

I'm studing an allegorical painting and it has this text on it. I need some help because I'm not able to traduce it into Spanish or English. It's from the Bible, Saint Paul.

 "SPE ENIM SALVI FACTI QUIA SPERA-MVS IN DEVM  VUVUM QUI EST SALVATOR/ OMNIVM/ HEBR. 6"

It should be related to the Virtue of Hope.

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin Beach

*For in hope we are all saved who hope in God who is the saviour of all*


I can't translate VUVUM, I'm afraid. I suspect it's a misprint.



I don't think it's from Hebr, 6, though.


----------



## realpunkygirl

Thank you very much for your translation! It has been very useful.


----------



## Fred_C

Kevin Beach said:


> I can't translate VUVUM, I'm afraid. I suspect it's a misprint.


I think it stands for "unum". (Too many vertical bars, and letters become difficult to tell apart.)


----------



## Flaminius

Or could it be _deum vivum_?  The New Testament at times talks about the living God.

As in (_Epistula ad Timotheum I_ 4:10):
quia speramus in Deum vivum, qui est Salvator omnium hominum
because we have fixed our hope on the living God, who is the Savior of all men

The first few words are from _Epistula ad Romanos_ (8:24):
Spe enim salvi facti sumus.
For in hope we have been saved


----------



## Nunty

The "Hebr 6" at the end seems rather a red herring.

This combining of (parts of) two verses to make one sentence is familiar in some of the patristic texts, but nothing comes immediately to mind. Can you give us some information about the painting you are studying?

Or were you just interested in translating the sentence as given, in which case I'm beating a dead horse?


----------



## realpunkygirl

It's an anonymous Flemish painting (Mannerist) of the Virtue of Hope, which is in San Lorenzo del Escorial Monastery. An angel is carrying that inscription. It should be useful to know the meaning of the sentence to find if there is some connections with the rest of the paintings in the room (there are another two Virtues (Faith and Charity. With mine, they are the Theological Virtues), and four allegories of Liberal Arts (grammar, rethoric, arithmetic and geometry)). 

Sorry for such a long answer


----------



## Kevin Beach

Given Fred C's explanation of the word I couldn't understand, I think this is the closest one can get:

*We who hope in the one God, who is the saviour of all, are saved by [our] hope*.

It clearly refers to the virtue of Hope.


----------



## realpunkygirl

Thank you very much!!!


----------

